# Floods in Queensland



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I hadn't heard anything about the flooding till I saw a post from a friend on FBook. 
I hope everyone is on high ground as well. Be safe my Aussie friends.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

i'm an aussie too but i thank my lucky stars i'm not in qld. the pictures an videos we are seeing are absolutely heartwrenching. they now think that the brisbane river is going to flood the cbd because they are going to have a king tide tomorrow! what rotten luck. my hopes and prayers are with everyone involved.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I am and i can tell you it sucks i dont have any pics but several towns have gone under and there are a few people dead and a lot more missing. Im glad to say it hasnt gotten to bad near me so far.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

There are 13 confirmed dead now. 72 missing. Brisbane river has broken it's banks. These floods are going to be worse than the 1974 floods that damaged or destroyed nearly 7000 homes. 

My thoughts are with all those affected.

Our country is a scary place to live at the moment, there is also flooding in NSW & Vic & northern parts of Western Australia. We are also battling an out of control bushfire in part of WA too.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah its a bit annoying how most people are either woorying about flood or fire depending on where they are.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Death toll has been revised to 9 confirmed. 5 people have been found safe so missing is now at 66.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

on a less serious note, my sister and i were wondering what this event will be 'nicknamed', like the 'black saturday' bushfires.... i spose they'll think of something


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Gahhh I feel for everyone I am just fortunate as where I am there are no floods, and bushfires are a good distance away from me 
I hope everyone is okay...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Heres a few photos these are from the facebook page set up for it......some mental photos :shock:
Its gotten to the stage that even military aircraft are grounded
The brisbane river has burst its banks and they are saying that 40,000 houses/buisness will be impacted


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow......
59 people missing.
Its only going to get worse as it heads for Brisbane, they're saying thursday
The "74 are always talked about as the worst but this is going to trump it unfortunatley. Post photos if you can, I will post more as they come through
stay safe and look after your horsies..


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ten dead, 78 missing.
70 communites affected.
Ipswich to flood to 19 meters tonight.
Its amazing seeing Anna Bligh the state premier, a tough bush woman struggling against the tears on national telly.
And I also thinks its amazing the job that the SES, Police, Fire and voulenteers are doing.
The Ipswich river will reach 22 meters so over 1800 homes will be flooded.
The brisbane river will go over 5 meters in the CBD, which is like the "74 flood but they think it will be bigger. 
The dam delivers 500 megaliters on a normal day, it is now pumping 2500 megaliters and they have had to release the flood gates to stop Wivenhoe dam from bursting.
The river is expected to stay at peak in brisbane for 2-3 days. 
Clearly this is a 1-in-100 year event and what happened in Toowoomba has *NEVER* happened before because it is 700m above sea level.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am safe here, neither fire nor flood for me. My heart is going out to those on the east coast, looks like northern NSW is in a bit of strife too, and we have a few members around there too. I hope you guys, your families, your houses and your ponies are all safe 

For those who haven't seen them, or those overseas:





This one is in Toowoomba, which is a town in the mountains. That's right. It is 700m or 1300 feet above sea level.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I've seen a lot of those images and videos on the news. It's kinda scarey when your really close. I have heaps of friends and family that are in some of the worst stuff. One friend who lives on a hill just outside of ipswich wreckons everywhere around her and the few neighbours that live on this hill is flooded and their driveway is eroding. Then there is family in Ipswich who having are to be ready to leave because the bremer river is rising and their houses are going to go under.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm really sorry for you Aussies :sad:.

I cross my fingers, hope that there won't be more victims, that the catastrophe will be over soon and you can start to repair damages.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

WHOA! That is A LOT of water. Stay safe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm just thanking my lucky stars that I'm in the 25% of Queensland that hasn't been declared a disaster zone (although with more rain coming, we will be flooded in again). We arrived in Brisbane yesterday and got to see the Brisbane river in flood (I can upload some before and after pics). We decided to catch the first flight out this morning. Apparently airport road is going underwater this afternoon so lots of people attempting to self evacuate will not be able to get out. The scariest part for us was when we were in Queen Street Mall and everything started closing around us and shops started sandbagging. Then we went back to the hotel room to find that they were cutting power to the CBD at 7am. 50 minutes on hold and we finally got a flight home.

Some good news though is that water in Central Queensland is slowly but surely going down. Pretty soon the clean up will start. I'm considering volunteering with a bunch of friends to do clean up as well as donating toys and school equipment so parents don't have to worry about young children missing christmas presents and not having books and stuff for the new school year.

Has anybody heard anything more about Murphey's Creek? We've got a family friend there and we've heard that the general area where she was living was completely annihlated (unsure if that's true or more media overdramatising) but we haven't heard of any deaths/missing specific to that area.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I know some people from Murphys creek and I havnt heard a thing...and I think anniahlated is a pretty close description.
Intresting note, the indeginious people of Toowoomba call it Wakka Wakka....you wanna know what that means? 
Waterfall......
Yeah I had a feeling this had happened before. Clearly not in the 150+ years that Toowoomba has been inhabited by "civilised" folk (always trust a local LOl) and I've often looked at the top of the range and wondered.

On a horsey note heres a vid for you


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

I saw on the news today a few horses resting their heads on rooftops because they're exhausted & there is nowhere else to go - just swim  , also a man swam out & grabbed a horses head to keep it above water & guided it to the bank, & others holding onto their heads from boats. It's so sad the whole thing.

Just devastating!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

My heart goes out to everyone in QLD at the moment. On the news just a few minutes ago, they had a video of a horse that residents found laying on the ground. They thought it was dead, but it wasn't. It was simply exhausted from swimming such a long way. Efforts are being made to keep it alive 

Welcome to Facebook
For those up there with their poor ponies, this group is helping rescue, feed, and find agistments for horses.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I think this is the one of the horse rescued


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats not the one, but its still so sad. Most people think floods are nothing but it is completely devastating. What makes it sadder is that some people won't have flood insurance because they never expected it to happen, so all their belongings etc will be that much more expensive to replace.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Got this warning on my FB page .... The water got pretty close to my house .
*A very important warning 
If you are in flood prone areas, remove your horses rugs and halters. Mark them with your contact details. Give the horses a chance to swim. Cut down fences if you have to and DO NOT padlock your gates!
A good idea is to plait tags into their manes so that they can be found if they do go missing. The tags should have contact details on them.

*My front paddock under
*Horses in house yard 
*Before I moved them ... 
*


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats a very good idea. I know friends who have done the same, turned them out and like my first thought was I would lock them in the barn but it makes sense if the barn goes under.....
I like the tag idea, I did wonder how you'd put contact details on a horse.....
Thank you


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^paint. I know it's not "healthy" but better than being lost/hurt somewhere and no one knows where your baby belongs. Paint a phone number on their neck -- they can't chew it there, although another horse could.

Gosh, good luck to everyone there. My nephew is somewhere in East Oz. I just figured he was OK since my brother hasn't said anything. I didn't realize that only 25% of the country is not a disaster zone. I'm gonna check on him...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh, how completely heartbreaking...
Keeping you aussies in my thoughts.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm very fortunate to be in an area not affected by bushfire nor flood. An odd question, but does anyone know how ChingazMyBoy is going? She lives in Brisbane.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just searched and her last post was Dec 31st. I hope she's OK.

Found out my nephew is affected by the floods, but other than being wet and tired from sandbagging, he's OK. 

I don't think that most people in Canada anyway, realize just how widespread and devastating this truly is in Australia. I know I didn't until today and I listen to the news daily, several times a day. Now I see investors are taking money out of A as well. 

I just can't believe it. The whole country has to rebuild. Everything. It's like Haiti, but bigger (geographically).


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah its pretty big.....
As I said I'm lucky to live where I am. I just worry because the horse that I was loaning has been moved to an area which has been cut off a few times and their #&^#&!!!! of an owner refuses to tell me where they are or how they are or anything like that and his ex-wife is in brisbane and knows even less...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Got in touch with my brother who lives over there. He is safe, but is very concerned that he may have lost his house. He has the right attitude though, he said himself that he is just happy that it is just his house he is faced with losing.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> I just can't believe it. The whole country has to rebuild. Everything. It's like Haiti, but bigger (geographically).


Do you mean state? I haven't heard of anything going on in the other states besides small amounts of flooding in WA, NSW and SA and the fires in WA. I know 75% of Queensland is needing to rebuild, but I wasn't aware it was the entire country. But in saying that, the only news that we get is 24hr news on the floods in Brisbane on all tv channels. I haven't heard anything about flooding in my own area because they're too busy interviewing the same people and showing the same footage.

Did anyone read the Rural Weekly from yesterday about the guy who lost 30,000 pigs? I think the fella had actually said "30 sows and pigs" rather than "30 thousand pigs". It would be um, interesting to see a huge wall of pigs floating down a creek. It's terrible, but kind of interesting/amusing.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

We lost 2000 hectares to a fire over here in WA as well as flooding up north. NSW is experiencing some serious flooding. Victoria has flash flooding. South Australia is on alert for flash flooding. And if I remember correctly there are 2 cyclones hovering off the coast, one in north WA and one in north QLD.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Serious? So it's gotten a lot worse than what it was? Jeez... We're really taking a beating at the moment, aren't we?  
This is one thing that's really been annoying me. The media is too busy repeating pointless stuff to tell us important things that are happening in the rest of the country. God I had no idea. Facebook gossip and HF is proving to be twice as informative as the "news".


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

We've certainly angered mother nature.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah lol I know what you mean.
And yes I heard about the thirty sows and pigs xD
Its gotten to the stage where I dont want to look at the news its that sad....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I cry when I watch it, and I am a grown woman! What got me yesterday was watching Grant Denyer start crying... Man he has been through a lot and if it is bad enough to make him cry it must be pretty bad 

HC - glad your bro is ok, material possessions can be replaced, but he can't.

The two cyclones are not posing a threat at the moment. The one off WA isn't going to drop too much rain on areas that are flooded I don't think. The one off QLD wasn't a cyclone yet from what I heard, but is expected to be upgraded. They are expecting it to chill a bit about 600Kms off shore, then head out to sea.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Very good news about the cyclones. We certainly don't need anymore devastation.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

We're starting to get flooding here 0.o I'm on the Mid North Coast of NSW and its starting to flood. Luckily, we're pretty safe where we live but we've been helping others move their ponies and possesions to higher ground. Its meant to be an effing hot scorching Aussie summer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so thankful I'm not in Toowoomba or Ipswich, or even the Brisbane CDB. Though I did have to leave work Tuesday just before midday after getting a text from my partner that low lying areas of my suburb were being evacuated:? Thanking god that we didn't have to leave, though it has been quite stressful the last few days being flooded in. Both ways out of my area are by bridge and both bridges went under the river.
My pony club also went completely under as well. There was just a bit of the roof of the club house out of water. Our president was down with a few others cleaning up on Wednesday, apparently 8 INCHES of mud was covering the place, all through the club house. A lot of stuff is going to have to be replaced. Part of our fence was ripped down due to our shipping container being washed away. It hit one of the bridges and now we're not sure how long it will be until we can use it.
It's devastating what's happened here these last few weeks. Here's a couple photos of the park about a block behind my house. It also has the river that runs behind it, hence why it's flooded that much.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad you are ok Amir, and ponies ok too


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

what a nightmare poor poor people and animals ,i wished i was there to help .


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NorthernMama*  
_I just can't believe it. The whole country has to rebuild. Everything. It's like Haiti, but bigger (geographically)._

_I just can't believe it. The whole country has to rebuild. Everything. It's like Haiti, but bigger (geographically)._


ellygraceee said:


> Do you mean state? I haven't heard of anything going on in the other states besides small amounts of flooding in WA, NSW and SA and the fires in WA. I know 75% of Queensland is needing to rebuild, but I wasn't aware it was the entire country.


OK, sorry I was exaggerating a little bit, but realistically -- where is MOST of the population of Australia? So where is MOST of the infastructure, housing, health care, tourism, etc. etc. etc. This is going to severely affect the entire country. Look at the Weather stations for Oz. -- every state is reporting floods and/or warnings. Best one off is the north. Everyone else is directly affected.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I heard on the US news that this is just midway through the rainy season in parts of Aus. Hope the rest of it is less catastrophic. If its anything like most floods here, the mud will be an issue after its over. 
Praying for rainbows and receding water.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> OK, sorry I was exaggerating a little bit, but realistically -- where is MOST of the population of Australia? So where is MOST of the infastructure, housing, health care, tourism, etc. etc. etc. This is going to severely affect the entire country. Look at the Weather stations for Oz. -- every state is reporting floods and/or warnings. Best one off is the north. Everyone else is directly affected.


Realistically, tourism is spread right round Australia. Each state gets a good share of the tourists, although Sydney and Melbourne are probably a touch more popular than the rest.

Population is spread out around the edges of Australia. 










Brisbane is the major city that has been hit by the floods, it got the worst of it yesterday. It is the third largest city in Australia. Toowoomba got the worst at the start of the week, it is the largest inland city in Australia.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Glad you are ok Amir, and ponies ok too


Thanks, it was very stressful not being able to get to my horse, but my friend had an evacuation plan in place and was ready to move the horses but thankfully it wasn't needed.
Today I can finally get out and see them and the sun is still shining


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Its gonna take months and months to repair/rebuild and so on. Even thought the flood itself isnt as bad as the 1994 floods, the population and building explosions means that the damage and death toll will be higher. Last check I think it was fifteen.....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup still sitting at 15. It is going to take years to rebuild to be honest. The infrastructure alone is billions of dollars worth. The economy in QLD is going to be looking very weird for a while - house prices are going to go up, rental prices are going to go up, the cost of living is going to go up.... and yet at the same time, unemployment is going to go up. There will be plenty of work for tradies, but the CBD is going to be out of action for a few weeks I think, and a lot of small businesses just won't be able to recover.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

The thing is they are now talking about it affecting NSW and eventually Victoria.....


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My Aunt, Uncle, and cousins are near Brisbane. They have been keeping us updated through Facebook. The last post said that it was getting hard to find fresh fruit and vegetables and milk and bread. Also, that some places are running out of gasoline. But luckily, they are safe and sound right now.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad they are safe Arksly  It is getting pretty tough, the fresh food is pretty much all gone, and it's going to get really expensive, as the floods and the rain before that pretty much ruined the bulk of the crops. Stock food is also going to become more expensive


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I was so sad to see the iconic Southbank under that much water. Its such a lovely place and I know how many business's are there. Just in my local area in NSW, prices of tropical fruit have risen sky high and they're normally dirt cheap at this time of year.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah.....
I'm a writer by trade and about two years ago I wrote a dystopian novel set in Brisbane and I wrote that Brisbane got mostly destroyed, incl sounthbank and all that in a massive flood in 2013.....I wasnt far off :/


----------

